# [FIREFOX] pas de marque-pages (résolu)

## Picani

Bonjour,

Depuis un moment, et pas suite à une mise à jour, Firefox ne me laisse plus faire de marque-pages. Je m'explique : lorsque je clique sur la petite étoile dans la barre d'adresse ou que je fais Marque-pages -> Marquer cette page, rien ne se passe. Lorsque je fais Marque-pages -> Organiser les marques-pages, la fenêtre s'ouvre, avec les menus et aucun dossier ou marque-pages. Et aucun des items des menus de cette fenêtre ne fait qqch ...

Je n'ouvre le post que maintenant car sa ne me gène que depuis que je dois noter certaine pages pour des recherches rapport aux cours; je ne saurais donc pas dire depuis combien de tps j'ai ce problème. D'autant plus que je n'ai actuellement aucune page marquée pour voir si elles auraient marché ...

Voila qq infos :

-emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Nov 2010 13:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt4 readline samba schroedinger sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

-eix firefox (coupé)

```
Installed versions:  3.6.12(15:34:05 02/11/2010)(alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc java libnotify linguas_fr startup-notification system-sqlite -bindist -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_as -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_BD -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_CL -linguas_es_ES -linguas_es_MX -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kk -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_or -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_rm -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_ta -linguas_ta_LK -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -wifi)

```

-eix xulrunner (coupé aussi)

```
Installed versions:  1.9.2.12(1.9)(15:32:50 02/11/2010)(alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc java libnotify startup-notification system-sqlite -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -wifi)

```

Voila, si qqn a une idée.Last edited by Picani on Wed Nov 03, 2010 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Yop !

Je vois que tu as activé le flag system-sqlite aussi bien dans firefox que dans xulrunner mais le paquet sqlite est-il bien installé et fonctionnel ?

Sinon, tu peux désactiver ce flag car xulrunner fournit sa propre bibliothèque sqlite !  :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

SQlite est bien installé et fonctionnel. Mais j'ai quand même recompilé xulrunner et firefox sans system-sqlite et rien ne change. Et j'ai le même problème avec firefox-bin.

Je viens également de remarquer que la barre d'adresses ne "retient" pas les sites que j'ai visité pour compléter. L'historique fonctionne correctement par contre.

----------

## ghoti

Etrange !   :Confused:  Peut-être une base de donnée corrompue ?

Mais puisque le problème ne te gêne que maintenant, je suppose que tu n'as pas grand chose comme marques-page ?

Dans ce cas, peut-être pourrais-tu essayer de supprimer tout simplement les fichiers places.sqlite et places.sqlite-journal afin que firefox les réinitialise ?

Ils se trouvent dans ~/.mozilla/firefox/<ton-répertoire-profile>.default/

Il y a éventuellement d'autres techniques moins radicales sur cette page ...

----------

## Picani

Sa marche ! C'est parfait merci !

----------

